# Jura Impressa J9.2 problem



## Justin_G (May 24, 2016)

Hi I've had my Jura Impressa for about five years. It has worked perfectly until now. I've religiously run the cleaning cycles and replaced the filters when instructed to do so by the machine. Recently however it started to signal it was unhappy by turning itself off in mid-cycle. sometimes after making one or two shots, sometimes almost immediately. I have managed to run a few complete cleaning cycles, although I had a problem with that as on numerous attempts it would cut out half way through. This morning it worked - but the coffee is coming out of the milk frother nozzle, rather than the coffee nozzle. Any idea what is amiss? I am assuming from the fact that it is erratic that it is a cleaning issue, rather than a logic board issue.


----------

